# 1970 Lemans 10 bolt rear-C clip yes or no?



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

I thought they all were, but just saw an ad for a rear disc conversion that said it was for 68-72 a bodies (GTO was listed, among others) that were not a C-clip rear.
confused. 
Thanks,
Russ


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No C clips in Buick, Olds, or Pontiac 10 bolt rear ends. Just Ch**y.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah, that makes sense. Sort of. 
Are the BOP rear axles held in place like Fords-pressed on bearing on the axle and a retaining plate bolted to the housing, or something else?
Thanks,
Russ


----------

